# denied residence in Spain



## igr 16 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi .Can someone tell me what to do. I was denied residence in Spain. Because as I have been living in Spain since January 2020, but my health insurance started in March 2021. In March 2021, I applied for a residence permit in Spain.

Regards.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

igr 16 said:


> Hi .Can someone tell me what to do. I was denied residence in Spain. Because as I have been living in Spain since January 2020, but my health insurance started in March 2021. In March 2021, I applied for a residence permit in Spain.
> 
> Regards.


This is a very common reason for rejection.

The vast majority of offices will only grant residency if the health insurance was in place before the end of the transition period 31/12/2020, simply because health cover is a requirement for living here.

Even had you registered before the end of the transition period, you would have been refused registration without health cover.

Depending on where you live, one of the following FCO approved organisations might be able to help with an appeal, but I haven't heard of anyone refused on these grounds being successful:



https://spain.iom.int/es/uk-nationals-support-fund-program-uknsf











Residency for UK Nationals • Asociación Babelia


The Non-Profit Organisation Association Babelia has been awarded grant funding by the UK Government to be one of the three organisations to support UK




asociacionbabelia.org













Residency Helpline | Spanish residency help for UK Nationals | Age in Spain


Whether you have already taken some steps to complete your Spanish residency application or don't know where to begin, we can help you. We are offering special support for those with difficulty completing their application process due to health, mobility or other reasons. Contact us for support.




www.ageinspain.org


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, you need to have applied before 31 Dec 2020 to qualify for residency under the terms of the Withdrawal Agreement. So now you'd have to apply for a non-lucrative visa (assuming you're not working) and you'd have to do that at the Spanish Embassy in the UK and prove you have an income of around €25,000 p.a. as well as health insurance. You can find the details here.





Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Depends what you can prove to the authorities satisfaction. Assuming you can't then i think the theory is you return to the UK and get a visa 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi, you need to have applied before 31 Dec 2020 to qualify for residency under the terms of the Withdrawal Agreement. So now you'd have to apply for a non-lucrative visa (assuming you're not working) and you'd have to do that at the Spanish Embassy in the UK and prove you have an income of around €25,000 p.a. as well as health insurance. You can find the details here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Applications are still being accepted - as long as the applicant can prove that they lived here before 31/12/2020.

No health insurance pre that date is one of the most common reasons for rejection though.


----------

